# How did you know it was over?



## Lilies12 (Dec 8, 2012)

There has been a lot going on between my husband and I, I have truly been very unhappy for 2 years now. Long story short my husband has had a EA and possibly a PA (which was about 3 or so weeks ago). I feel since then I have put up a brick wall and have begun to emotionally separate myself from the relationship and have be seriously considering divorce. But, how do you know it is over? How did you make the decision? Thinking calmly, or emotions or both?


----------



## GutPunch (Nov 2, 2012)

You need to take your time and think rationally. Find some time for you. Do some things you want to do. Remember, unless he is truly remorseful, which is rare you may need to move on. Start eading the coping with infidelity thread. Best of luck.


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

I thing you'll get a lot of different takes on this. For me I think you have to be so miserable in the marriage that no matter what the post divorce looks like its likely to be better then where you're at now. I also think you should have made every effort before hand, especially if there are kids involved. You want to make sure you can tell them (or just know yourself) that you did everything you could have possibly done.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

The morning you wake up and realize you can't live your life that way any more.

My wake-up call took awhile but I got there finally.


----------

